# Rider Height for Norwegian Fjord?



## cjhall (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey all!

I will be getting a horse in a few years and am trying to do my research now. 

I love Norwegian Fjords and feel that their general breed temperament is a good match for my riding style. I would also love a versatile horse that can do both riding and pulling. My only question is- is 5'6" (168cm) too tall for the average 14hh Fjord? I know weight is more of an issue than height- I am well below the weight limit for these horses- I just don't want to look silly or oversized.

I am also aware that some Fjord horses can be as tall as 15hh, which is usually what I ride, but these seem harder to find. If I can't find one this height, I want to know if 14hh is still a good size.

Thanks!


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

Not at all too tall! I knew a woman who was 5'9" who owned 4 and looked just fine on them and she had miles long legs too! Lots of other tall people rode them as well. A few said they felt big for them but I've seen a bunch of tall people look just fine on fjords.


----------



## cjhall (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks so much for the reply! Glad to know this is still a good option!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Just so you know, they are wide around the girth which makes your legs appear much shorter as you are doing the splits. You would have to be very long legged (probably at least 6' tall) to get legs long enough to hang below their elbow ;-)

I love Norwegian Fjords as well, beautiful, sturdy, tough and versatile


----------



## tho2322 (Oct 20, 2016)

cjhall said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I will be getting a horse in a few years and am trying to do my research now.
> 
> ...


Given the fact that Fjords are usually stockier, your legs won't look as long because they're going to hang *around* the horse rather than straight down at their sides like a horse who isn't so wide. I think you'll be just fine!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

cjhall said:


> Thanks so much for the reply! Glad to know this is still a good option!


If it helps at all, I've got a 14.1 hand Haflinger, and I'm 5'6". A friend has a Fjord that's about the same height and the two of them are very similar in build.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

My 5'6" who is all legs son rode a Haflinger this summer that was 14H and wide. He looked just fine. The horse could take a taller rider with even longer legs with no problem. The only thing I could see that would look funny is if you were an individual with very short legs and long torso.


----------

